# illustrator buch



## freekazoid (14. August 2002)

hallo zusammen

ich wollte nur mal fragen, ob jemand von euch ein gutes illustrator-anfängerbuch kennt.
ich brauche kein buch das mir zeigt wie ich die super ultrafetten dinger machen kann, sondern eins wo ich grundlegend anfange und lerne.

ich denke mal dass die illustrator-versionen sich in den letzten beiden nicht wirklich krass unterscheiden.

wär toll wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## mirscho (14. August 2002)

*Buch*

Halli Hallo Freak!

guck mal hier:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...22151/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_3_1/028-5695949-6470134

ist von Adobe  *sinnvolleaussageundkopfschüttel*

gibts natürlich auch für ältere Versionen...
hab aus der Reihe auch das für PS6.0 und GoLive5.0 - SUPERGUT!!

kanns dir echt nur empfehlen...

bis denn....

kannst auch hier mal gucken: 
http://www.addison-wesley.de/projector/projector.asp?page=bookdetails&isbn=3827317509


----------



## freekazoid (15. August 2002)

danke spliner!

werd mal gucken ob ich dieses buch im nächsten bücherladen finden kann.


----------



## mirscho (15. August 2002)

*Möge die Illustration mit dir sein* :smoke:


----------



## Psyclic (15. August 2002)

jup ist zum anfangen nen klasse buch !
kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen.


----------



## CoRe (16. August 2002)

Meinst du ein Buch für das Proggi Illustrator,
oder überhaupt für Illustrationen?

Für Freehand, kann ich dir das Buch von Galileo-Design, edition PAGE
"Freehand 10"(oder so ähnlich)
Es gibt da aber nur eines...

Grundsätzlich sind alle Bücher aus den Verlagen bzw. editionen
PAGE
NOVUM
GRAPHIS

ÄUßERST!! Gut!

cu

CoRe


----------

